# Old Age (Contrib) Pension versus Widows (Contrib) Pension - Same Rate?



## eggerb (26 Jan 2008)

From what I can make out from the Dept of SW site, the Old Age (Contributory) Pension is €223.30. I couldn't find the rate for the Widow's (Contributory) Pension but I did read somewhere that the rate is the same. Can anybody verify this? If so, there's no benefit in somebody from moving from the Old Age (Contrib) Pension to the Widows (Contrib) Pension as they are both the same rate?


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Jan 2008)

*Re: Old Age (Contrib) Pension versus Widows (Contrib) Pension - Same Rate??*

At age 66 Widows (Contrib) Pension is the same rate as State Pension Contrib (Old Age Contrib) €223.30


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2008)

eggerb said:


> . I couldn't find the rate for the Widow's (Contributory) Pension


I found this using their A-Z site guide link.


----------



## z109 (26 Jan 2008)

Widows and widowers qualify for living alone increase:
http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw36.html#lai


----------



## eggerb (26 Jan 2008)

Thanks all - what I suspected then - same rate - no benefit in moving.



ClubMan said:


> I found this using their A-Z site guide link.


So did I Clubman, but try find the rate for the Widows Pension! I got dizzy going around in circles!


----------



## Welfarite (28 Jan 2008)

Here? http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw19/sw19_sect3.html#3.1


----------



## eggerb (29 Jan 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Here? http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw19/sw19_sect3.html#3.1


 
Cheers but this points to SW25 which is the same as the one above! Then back to SW19 which is this one! Bit of a challenge to find the Widows (Contrib) rate online!


----------



## Welfarite (30 Jan 2008)

You're right! Maybe you should EM the site and point out the error of their ways?!


----------



## eggerb (31 Jan 2008)

Welfarite said:


> You're right! Maybe you should EM the site and point out the error of their ways?!


 
Done! I'll post if I hear anything back.

So, no benefit in my mother moving from Old Age (Contrib) Pension to Widows (Contrib) Pension as they are the same rate.


----------



## busymam (31 Jan 2008)

eggerb said:


> Cheers but this points to SW25 which is the same as the one above! Then back to SW19 which is this one! Bit of a challenge to find the Widows (Contrib) rate online!


 
What's confusing about that? It provides a link to the information booklet for Widow's/Widower's (Contributory) Pension on the html version of the Rates of Payment booklet. The rate of payment is stated on that page. It just means that the rate is the same for Widow's / Widowers (Contributory) Pension is the same as Deserted Wife's Benefit. There is no link for a Deserted Wife's Benefit information booklet as that particular scheme is no longer available to new applicants but there are people still getting it.

Have a look here for what it actually looks like if you were to get a hard copy of it (a PDF file) http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw19/sw19.pdf

And here's something that people may find useful - a link to social welfare information booklets and in alpahabetical order too 
http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw4/apps.html#app8


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

busymam said:


> What's confusing about that? It provides a link to the information booklet for Widow's/Widower's (Contributory) Pension on the html version of the Rates of Payment booklet. The rate of payment is stated on that page. It just means that the rate is the same for Widow's / Widowers (Contributory) Pension is the same as Deserted Wife's Benefit.


Not by my reading - two separate headings...


> *Widow's/Widowers (Contributory) Pension
> 
> *from 4 January -  see booklet *SW          25*
> 
> ...


I agree with the original poster - it's confusing and there seems to be some info (the _Widow[er's] (Contributory) Pension _rate of payment) missing.


----------



## eileen alana (1 Feb 2008)

Deserted Wife's Benefit and Deserted Wife’s Allowance are two social welfare payments made to women in Ireland who were deserted by their husbands.  Both of these payments were closed to new applications in January 1997, when the One-Parent Family Payment was introduced.  Some women have continued to get Deserted Wife’s Benefit or Deserted Wife’s Allowance because they qualified for the payment before the 2 January 1997 and have continued to meet the qualifying criteria. 
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...milies-and-children/deserted-wife-s-payments/


----------

